# And another hunting season begins



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Mojo Dove decoy










Starting to get a few. 










Ewwwwe, Drool after a retrieve. 










Sometimes that instinct kicks in on a cripple and I have to walk over and tell her to go on and get it. 










Ever distracting Dragonflys. 










Blaze telling me if I'm not going to keep hunting she is just going to stay by her friend Steve and retrieve for him then.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

It was hot, over 100 degrees for the opener, but still a nice first season hunt of many more to come for Blaze this fall.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sniper John,

Thanks fro posting. Blaze does a great job out in the field. Nothing better than a great bird dog on his game.

Off to another attempt at a Master Hunter Test leg with Bailey.
The retrieve to hand has been our downfall so far. He has brought it within 5 feet and dropped it and refused to bring it all the way to hand. In real hunting, who cares.

Opening season for pleasant is still about a month away. Looking forward to it. 

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That's just beautiful. Thanx for the pics. 

All the best.


----------



## off_camber (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like fun sniper john...we were hunting in San Antonio for Dove opener and the hunting was great. Where were you hunting?


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

great picks


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

off_camber said:


> Looks like fun sniper john...we were hunting in San Antonio for Dove opener and the hunting was great. Where were you hunting?


We were on a day lease near Breckenridge. The first day of season that lease opens every year is the first Friday, so even though I have a season lease I can get a 2nd opening day type hunt most years that way.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Great pics! It's long past time for me to hit the shooting range, so Pumpkin can be seen with a semi-respectable owner  She is a much better hunter than my shot, but at least she has my husband. It's all about the adventure though, right? You always have a good adventure to share, Sniper John. Thanks!


----------

